# i    am china girl----my  photo



## chinagirl (Mar 19, 2004)

i   am china girl. i  fist come here.i  like artist.but i no time.because  my  work too busy.
i  want to  much time to travel.oh i  am sad .no time .no time.
oh i  am sad. 
i fist take photo.this is my  photo  web site:http://www.fengniao.com/valbum/showspecial.php?sid=1890
my  take photo website:
http://www.fengniao.com/valbum/showspecial.php?sid=1891
my design  website:http://www.gaosai18.html.533.net


----------



## crystalview (Mar 19, 2004)

hey...welcome to the forum china girl


----------



## joseph (Mar 30, 2004)

I visited your web page, nice style I like your photos, welcome to this forum.


----------

